# Black saliva



## Anett (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi, hedgie-owners! I am worried for my little boy, Tihamer. Today I put him on the floor and after a bit of exploring he started stretching himself and he was doing those usual creepy moves and then started drooling his quills. But this time his saliva wasn't the normal white and frothy thing - it was black and creamy. After some licking and drooling he just stopped and continued to walk all over the place and he seemed OK. But I am scared because he has never done that before... Is it normal?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

OK, your hedgehog self anointed. If you are unsure what that is, your best bet is check a video online. 
Different colored foam, what was he eating or getting into prior to him anointing? That will normally dictate the color of his foam. 
Think about if you ate a couple blue popsicles and then spit. It's blue. Same thing when they anoint. I had an albino with green teaching stripes because her favorite snack was kale.


----------

